# Another Amelia Story



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I was sitting with her on my chest last night, eating some pepperoni.
Miss Amelia, the hedgehog who only likes her food and watermelon, woke right up, and tackled my hand holding the pepperoni!
She ended up chasing after it! She was tackling my arm so hard that I may have her try out for an NFL team!
I gave her an itty bitty crumb of it because she really wanted it... but I've never seen her get that excited over something. 

Maybe I should have an "Amelia Stories" thread started... she's... a special one.


----------



## Curlygurl1190 (Mar 14, 2012)

What a cute story!! Amelia does indeed sound like quite the character! That is just one of the many things about hedgies I love, each has their own personality and quirks. I just found out today that my Skittles loves it when I blow very softly into her face. That and having her side stroked! Gotta love 'em =]


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love Amelia. She seriously cracks me up!

I bet she was interested in it because pepperoni smells so strongly! Did she anoint with it, too? :lol:


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

She's never anointed with anything since we've had her.
Yep.
Strange.


----------



## jilljillgig (Mar 20, 2012)

That's adorable..who wouldn't want a yummy piece of pepperoni!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sounds like she hits harder than anyone on the eagles!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Oh you shut your mouth....  

I just came home from classes to see her sitting n the middle of our dining room.... which is currently empty. Just a little ball of quills chilling in an empty room. Yep. 


... my family is weird. :|


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Awe what a character. She clearly had a craving for that pepperoni :lol: Alice did that once with my cheese toast.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well i would have said she hits as hard as ryan howard but that would mean she goes really hard but always misses! Lol

Ok i am out of jokes...


----------

